# Good analysis of ratings agencies' attitude to the US and Ireland



## Brendan Burgess (12 Aug 2011)

in today's [broken link removed]by Seamus Coffey



> Unlike the US, [Standard & Poors] sees Ireland as having the political  consensus and fiscal strategy to reduce the deficit. The agency views  the targets as ambitious but if growth were to return more quickly it  would even consider raising the rating. In the Irish case, the market  reaction has tallied with the view of the agency. In the run-up to the  EU summit in Brussels the 10-year yield on Irish government bonds was  over 14 per cent. These yields have fallen almost every day since and on  Monday they fell below 10 per cent for the first time since April. The  agency sees this improvement continuing and forecasts yields of 6 per  cent or lower by 2013.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Aug 2011)

Sunny mentioned in this that the media give plenty of coverage to the rises in bond yields, but very little coverage to the recent dramatic falls, so it's good to see an article highlighting this.

Brendan


----------

